# Harley's first haircut



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Harley is 7 months now and had his first all over haircut. It doesn't look too bad. Even though the groomer wasn't thrilled with the list of do's and don'ts I gave her. Thanks to all of you for your tips. Hopefully I did the attachments correctly, the first one is the before and then the after.


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Darn. The last photo is the new haircut. The first is Harley's version of soccer. Not the picture I wanted. Oh well.


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Harley's haircut is adorable. He looks so cute and fluffy in his after picture!


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you. I know the groomer thought I was neurotic. But after some of the the first haircuts on the forum I wanted to make sure he wasn't shaved. I really want to learn how to trim him like you do.


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

I take Cody to a groomer too. I am lucky because she has her own Havanese so she is very familiar with the Havanese breed. Cody and her Havanese dog play together after he has been groomed.


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

So far I haven't found anyone who is real familiar with Havanese in our area. His face would have looked much better if I had taken his picture before I gave him a yummy, but messy bone as a treat. I felt that he earned it.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Loved his look before the cut, love his look after. What a cutie


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Ollie's mom. We are going camping at the ocean in August, we'll see how he looks after that trip, lol.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh no!!! With that coat he will be a collector of all things green. Lol. He will have fun though. Enjoy.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Harley is just adorable. The groomer is a keeper!


----------

